# Anyone experienced with wigs......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband said why don't I buy cheap wigs knowing that I will only wear them for a month.

I would rather spend more money on a human hair wig and keep it, hopefully more than a year. 

Synthetic hair just looks so matted after awhile.

What's been your experience?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only ever worked with wigs in a theatrical or costuming context. 

But, in my experience, it's possible to keep a synthetic wig (or a hair piece) looking pretty good as long as you take _meticulous_ care of it and don't need to wash or restyle it. But, once it's been subjected to anything beyond brief wears for relatively sedate activities, or isn't stored 100% of the time on a good wig stand, or needs to be cleaned and/or restyled more than once or twice, then it's trashed. More expensive synthetics have tended to hold up better for me than cheaper options. But they've all, eventually, gotten matted, ratty, dirty, or squashed in some fashion that has made them unwearable. 

A good quality human hair wig should last you a long while with proper care. Longer if you buy a few and rotate them. And they definitely tolerate wear, cleaning, and restyling much better than synthetics.

I think the best option will really depend on what you're looking to achieve. I had a friend who lost all her hair to chemo and bought synthetic wigs because they were cheap and fun and she loved having a completely different look every day. If you want to change up your hairstyle often and/or don't mind an obvious wig, then buy several synthetics, rotate them often, and have fun for as long as they last. 

But if you want your wigs to look like your natural hair, and need them to last months to years, you might be right in thinking that human hair versions will be best. They may even be cheaper, over a long period of time, than buying many synthetics over the same period. 

And no matter which type you get, buy one (or more) good wig stands. In my experience, nothing kills a wig faster than being improperly stored.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

There’s a big difference between a good wig and a crappy cheap wig.


----------



## Sammytharpe (May 5, 2020)

I wore a wig for a while due to cutting my hair off in a bipolar episode. Bit, are they hard to brush sometimes.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> My husband said why don't I buy cheap wigs knowing that I will only wear them for a month.
> 
> I would rather spend more money on a human hair wig and keep it, hopefully more than a year.
> 
> ...


What is the reason for wearing wigs in the first place? Is it you do not like managing your own hair or is it medical? The lady in my off-ce at work wears a wig which just looks like its made of wild grass

My friend comes from India and she used to trade in hair. in 2011 I went to India with her for two weeks and we visited a hair collection point where poor girls come in to sell their hair. It is the saddest place i have had the misfortune to see.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have brain cancer so the radition ravages my skull. The radiologist says that maybe this time my hair won't grow back. I'm not so good with hats and obviously not with wigs either.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What about turbans and scarves? There are some really beautiful effects with these.









Turbans & Headwraps







www.tlcdirect.org


----------

